# Problems cutting large/jumbo croissants to size consistently



## nadinec (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever used one of those metal croissant cutters? Up to now I've been cutting them by hand with a pizza wheel, which has worked out fine for small-medium batches. Now that my business is increasing, I'm getting more requests for large croissants and cutting them to size consistently is getting tough. I saw a few rollers on Amazon, but the sizes looked rather small - 3"x8", or 5"x4". Those sizes never proof up large enough for the large & jumbo sizes I need. 

Those of you who turn out multiple batches of large or jumbo croissants frequently, how do you do it? (Sadly, I don't have room or the budget for a dough press in my kitchen, so all rolling out and cutting has to be done by hand.)


----------



## bekazu (Sep 22, 2009)

I have two sizes of rollers I believe the larger one is 5x4  and it produces a croissant  that wieghs 2.25 ounces before baking.  If you can keep the dough very cold you can also roll it out a bit thicker then stretch it as you shape it.

If you know someone who does basic medal work I would show them what you want and hire them to make you a cutter out of a thin sheet of galvanized tin.  It would not necessarily even have to roll to make your work faster.  A long rectangle that was seperated into triangles on the inside would work like a cookie cutter and you could stamp 6 or 8 at a time.

You can also buy kits to make cookie cutters that you could work up into a cutter using the same idea.

Hope this helps.


----------

